# Colt 38 Police?



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

I have posted this question to get an answer for a buddy at work. He said he picked up a Colt revolver in 1920's era production that says 38 police on barrel. He's unsure of what ammo it will shoot and I thought maybe someone here would have the answer. I don't have much info other than 38 police, possibly being the caliber.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.asp looks like 38's will do. 
Presented for bid is a very nice Colt Police Positive Special .38 cal Revolver. The serial number is 767883. There are no apparent scratches on the metal or wood grip. This is a double action revolver with a 6 shot magazine and a 4 inch barrell. Shipping for this item is $40 and must be shipped via UPS 2nd Day Air shipping within the USA. Private Seller - will only ship to FFL who will accept private transfers. Bid only if legal to own in your area and plan to buy. Payment by US Postal Money order or Cashier's Check. Please have payment in my hands within 7 days of auction end.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.shootingtimes.com/handgun_reviews/coltp_083106/


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Make sure he doest shoot .38+p ammo!!!!

I had one that I shot +P out of a few times and it seemed fined but then I was told I was lucky.

I am HUGE Colt fan, but if your buddy picked that up for personal protection, he could trade it fot a more modern piece. Now if he bought it to be a safe queen or a rare shooter, I bet he'll he happy as he can be with it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

should be on the pistol. but im guessing plain old 38 special ammo


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info, i will pass on the info


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ontheattack said:


> I have posted this question to get an answer for a buddy at work. He said he picked up a Colt revolver in 1920's era production that says 38 police on barrel. He's unsure of what ammo it will shoot and I thought maybe someone here would have the answer. I don't have much info other than 38 police, possibly being the caliber.


That era might use the 38 smith&wesson ammo...its like a short 38 special...that hasn't been made for some time....you should be able to tell.... by the length of the cylinder....the regular 38 specials would be way to long.


----------

